# Upgrading from Romeo to Edge



## Yosh (Nov 24, 2021)

Is the software (Search, OnePass, etc) on the Romeo the same as on the Edge? Is there any functionality of a Romeo that is lost when switching to an Edge?


----------



## Patrick2050 (Aug 11, 2017)

Spend a bit of time reading messages here, and you'll find people who like the Edge, but many current/former Roamio users prefer the older equipment.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Yosh said:


> Is the software (Search, OnePass, etc) on the Romeo the same as on the Edge? Is there any functionality of a Romeo that is lost when switching to an Edge?


How much experience do you have with 'any' model of TiVo? Are you looking for an OTA experience or maybe a Cable user and using a CableCARD? How do you do TV now?


----------



## Yosh (Nov 24, 2021)

WVZR1 said:


> How much experience do you have with 'any' model of TiVo? Are you looking for an OTA experience or maybe a Cable user and using a CableCARD? How do you do TV now?


I've been using Tivo for about 15 years. The software and ability to search by keywords and create OnePass is essential. The unit I currently have (Romeo) is on its last legs and needs to be replaced at some point. I don't want to give up features.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Yosh said:


> I've been using Tivo for about 15 years. The software and ability to search by keywords and create OnePass is essential. The unit I currently have (Romeo) is on its last legs and needs to be replaced at some point. I don't want to give up features.


What model Roamio do you have now? Many would suggest you just 'tune it up' - that's what I'd suggest but Model #, OTA or CableCARD would be good information to post.

If your Roamio 'software' is 20. something(TE3) then the Edge will be a very different experience. If it's 21.something(TE4) you'll be prepared for 'what you see now' and similar functions. There are people who enjoy 21, software. I've always used only the earlier 20. and I've resisted the temptation.


----------



## Yosh (Nov 24, 2021)

WVZR1 said:


> What model Roamio do you have now? Many would suggest you just 'tune it up' - that's what I'd suggest but Model #, OTA or CableCARD would be good information to post.
> 
> If your Roamio 'software' is 20. something(TE3) then the Edge will be a very different experience. If it's 21.something(TE4) you'll be prepared for 'what you see now' and similar functions. There are people who enjoy 21, software. I've always used only the earlier 20. and I've resisted the temptation.


My software version is 20.7... How do I see what the 21.something version looks like? Does it lose some functionality?


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Yosh said:


> My software version is 20.7... How do I see what the 21.something version looks like? Does it lose some functionality?


I can't help you there but someone will stop by and explain or supply links! What's wrong with the Roamio? What model? You haven't mentioned that. It's important I believe.


----------



## Yosh (Nov 24, 2021)

It's a Tivo Series 5. The disk drive seems to be getter erratic and I worry its days are numbered.


----------



## Patrick2050 (Aug 11, 2017)

I own Premieres (TE3 only), Roamios, and an Edge (TE4 only). There is nothing really wrong with any of them, and I'm not going to suggest that one is necessarily better than the others.

With that out of the way, before I'd pay $550 or more on a new cable Edge, I'd look through the messages here and put a new hard drive in the Roamio. If it's one of the small Roamios (plastic case with vents on the sides), then I'd recommend changing the fan too.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Yosh said:


> It's a Tivo Series 5. The disk drive seems to be getter erratic and I worry its days are numbered.


Just replace the drive, it's a 15 minute job at best and only requires buying a drive that is compatible.
Moving to an Edge and being forced to use the new OS is IMNSHO a significant downgrade from your Roamio on TE3, especially when replacing the drive is so simple on a Roamio, just backup your programs (that are not protected) onto a PC< replace the drive, then copy them back. BTW, one of the features you lose with TE4? yep, copying things back to the Tivo from a PC.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Yosh said:


> My software version is 20.7... How do I see what the 21.something version looks like? Does it lose some functionality?


TE3 (v20) is pretty stable. Blue background in menus.
TE4 (v21) is getting rather buggy. Black background in menus.
You can tell which under System Information.

Some things to compare.

.....................................TE3.....................TE4
Transfer Tivo -> PC..........Y.........................Y
Transfer PC -> Tivo..........Y.........................N
Tivo <-> Tivo..................Y.........................through online.tivo.com
Ads before shows.............N.........................Y

Premieres (Series 4) cannot use TE4.
Roamio (Series 5) can restore back from TE4 to TE3. May not be as robust on TE4.
Edge (Series 7) must be on TE4.


----------



## Patrick2050 (Aug 11, 2017)

ThAbtO said:


> Tivo <-> Tivo..................Y.........................through online.tivo.com


Originate From/to TE3
TE3 TiVo <-> TiVo TE4?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Patrick2050 said:


> Originate From/to TE3
> TE3 TiVo <-> TiVo TE4?


To clarify:

from -> to
TE3 -> TE3 .....Y
TE4 -> TE3 ..... Y
TE3 -> TE4 ...... Online.Tivo.com
TE4 -> TE4 ..... Online.tivo.com

TE4 must initiate transfer from online.tivo.com, but TE3 don't and can just initiate transfers from the Shows menu.

Therefore: they must both connect to Tivo service to update the shows to online.tivo.com.

Added: Therefore.


----------



## Patrick2050 (Aug 11, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

ThAbtO said:


> Roamio (Series 5) can restore back from TE4 to TE3.


The OP should also know that comes at a cost, updating a Roamio or Bolt to TE4 will keep shows, reverting a Roamio or Bolt back to TE3 from TE4 results in any shows on the Tivo being lost in the process.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Yosh said:


> It's a Tivo Series 5. The disk drive seems to be getter erratic and I worry its days are numbered.


You still haven't mentioned which Roamio by model # and if you use OTA or a CableCARD. It might matter maybe if you're thinking 'The Edge'. I did an 8TB upgrade to my Roamio + saving all of my content and still thrilled with TE3 20.

TiVo® Roamio Comparison Chart - compare the TiVo Roamio Models


----------



## Patrick2050 (Aug 11, 2017)

ThAbtO said:


> TE4 must initiate transfer from online.tivo.com, but TE3 don't and can just initiate transfers from the Shows menu.


Ok, let me expand the chart:

.....................................TE3.....................TE4
Transfer Tivo -> PC..........Y.........................Y
Transfer PC -> Tivo..........Y.........................N
Transfer -> TE3...............Y.........................Y
Transfer -> TE4...............O.........................O
Ads before shows.............N.........................Y
A92, A93 Voice.................N.........................D
A95 Voice........................N.........................Y

O = online.tivo.com
D = with dongle


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Patrick2050 said:


> Transfer -> TE3...............Y.........................Y
> Transfer -> TE4...............O.........................O


This part is redundant.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Yosh said:


> Is the software (Search, OnePass, etc) on the Romeo the same as on the Edge? Is there any functionality of a Romeo that is lost when switching to an Edge?


Software (TE4) between the Roamio and Edge are the same. Aside from picture quality and hardware design, they're the same. No software features are unique to the Edge.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Yosh said:


> Is the software (Search, OnePass, etc) on the Romeo the same as on the Edge? Is there any functionality of a Romeo that is lost when switching to an Edge?


It's not an upgrade, replace the drive.


----------



## Old Roamio 0 (Jul 19, 2020)

I like Edge ota better than Roamio ota. The newer software took awhile to get used to. I guess it depends on what a person uses it for. It is a little faster, just some faster, but faster. I don’t copy shows from one place to another. Since I don’t archive that much then TiVo on Edge with its very limited storage drive is more like like live tv with pause. With channels dvr and other options of the 2020s then things done a lot last decade aren’t as necessary.


----------



## RonH (Apr 19, 2002)

I re-read and didn't see where the OP confirmed Cable or OTA. Switching to Edge OTA from Roamio OTA does have one big drawback - you loose TWO tuners. I'm still dumfounded by that.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

RonH said:


> I re-read and didn't see where the OP confirmed Cable or OTA. Switching to Edge OTA from Roamio OTA does have one big drawback - you loose TWO tuners. I'm still dumfounded by that.


Upgrading from Roamio to Edge is not an upgrade. Much is a downgrade.


----------

